# Randlos Flash-Movie einbetten



## inctube (7. März 2006)

Hallo an alle,

also ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ich das hier reinschreiben soll oder bei Flash, aber ich denk hier passts besser.

Es geht um folgendes:
Wie kann ich ein Flash-Movie ohne Rand in eine HTML Seite einbinden. Das Flash soll dabei in einer Tabelle sein.
Momentan ist mein Problem, dass links und oben immer ein Abstand zum Rand ist und ich den Film nie richtig in die obere linke Ecke bekomm...

thx inctube


----------



## Tobias Menzel (7. März 2006)

Hi,

probier mal, dem body ein Margin und Padding von 0 zu geben.

Gruß
.


----------



## franz007 (7. März 2006)

Warscheinlich liegt es an den Standartwerten von margin und padding, setze mal per CSS die Werte (beim enstprechenden Element) für margin und padding auf 0px.

//edit: so ist das wenn man 10 min für einen Beitrag braucht, also nicht 2 Sachen gleichzeitig machen sonst ist jemand schneller


----------

